# 1st litter and VERY VERY SCARED! PLEASE HELP!



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,

I got my cat from the RSPCA at York and they told me she had been spayed. I found out yesterday that she hadn't by the vet telling me she was most likely over 5 weeks pregnant because the kittens spines were formed. 

I have quite a few questions because the RSPCA told me that my cat has slight brain damage, a head tilt and balance problems due to the head tilt. I decided to adopt her because no one else had ever asked about her in the time she was in there and shes adorable. Now shes adorable and pregnant with 5-7 kittens! 

She is litter trained, eats and drinks fine, gets about the house, escapes out the bathroom window and jumps off the side of the house so shes not too disabled! I just hope that she will cope with the birth, shes tiny too, really slender and just teeny tiny compared to other cats. She is insured with more than but reading the terms and conditions I'm not sure if their policies cover for a cesarean, does anyone know? 

Also because I was told she was spayed and I bought her in that condition, will the RSPCA refund me for the vet fees of confirming the pregnancy, extra costs at caring for 5-7 kittens for 12 weeks, the vaccinations of the kittens and the spaying of my little princess Tilda??!! 

Finances are not an issue, I can care for Tilda and her kittens with the extra cost, the fact is that the RSPCA told me Tilda had been done and I was not expecting her to come home pregnant. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. 

I would also like some insight on when to expect the little angels, Tilda is sleeping a lot but still eating well and drinking about 3 bowls of water a day. I've never owned a cat before and this was the last thing I was expecting!

Please help me, I'm very nervous!   hmy:  xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ok, try not to get yourself worried, when the time comes she will be in control and know what to do..BUT it would be best if you are around to assist in any way...cutting of the cord/help if its breach/talking to her for re-assurance...

Cats are pregnant for 9 weeks, approx 65 days...but like me you dont know when that is up..best thing for you to do is try and follow some threads about pregnancy and the birth...(hopefully il have a birth story soon)...

Also try looking on the net, with my first experience i looked up...information on pregnant cats..I also watched the birth videos on youtube..
"videos of cats giving birth"...It helped me alot, and I have been watching them this week, as there are new ones on there also it shows me again what im to expect..:001_tt2:


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

omg what a suprise for u!!! cant believe that the rspca always get them neuterd someones made a mistake! i would deff get in contact with the branch you rehomed her from and hopefully they will give some sort of money towards any costs you need i know they do vouchers to cover vet costs at certain branches for people who cant afford veterinary treatment so they might give you these to cover the costs, deff get in contact though! ive no knowledge in natural births of cats as not a breeder only seen ceasarian so am sure the pros will be able to help you in that area but good luck! cats do tend to do well on their own but id just be around incase just to reassure her and also u can keep an eye on her if she needs any help

keep us updated

beckyx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

How old is the cat? Do you have any piccies?


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Shes about 14months old, I'll try and get a pic on in the next few mins. Because I didnt know she was pregnant I havent had a chance to take time off work, I'm a nurse and staffing isn't great so I've got my housemate watching her closely while im at work and i keep reading the signs to look out for a couple of days before the birth. 

Im going to get her a cardboard box as a birthing box tomorrow and luckily ive just redecorated my bedroom so have bedding that doesnt match so she will be warm and cosy, just hope she uses it!

Thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Here she is, snoozing xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

do you have any pics of her bump?


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a min, I'll have to take some and upload them xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

These are the best ones I can get of her at the min, she always move when I'm going to get a really good one! xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> These are the best ones I can get of her at the min, she always move when I'm going to get a really good one! xx


Hiya Dont panic!

OK i foster pregnant cats and have fostered a couple of girls with head tilt. One was absoloutly fine with her babies, the other needed a little mre support. Head tilt is usually brain damage caused by disease or a traumer to the brain.

The one who needed more support needed to have me sat with her while she fed the babies, and i had to take over their pooping and weeing stimulation.

Both cats were clumsy, so i would be extra vigilent to prevent them sitting or laying on the kittens.

I would be onto the RSPCA straight away making a big big big complaint! If they told you she was speyed and wasnt then you certainly have a claim for all the costs incurred.

If you need any more help feel free to pm me.

xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you for that info, its good to know that someone else has had a head tilt cat give birth. I will need advice on the stimulation you mentioned...humans i have no problem with that area being a nurse but my little princess' babies...no clue haha. 

The explanation of brain damage caused by head tilt was missing from the post so some info on that would be greatly appreciated too xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my god I am SO shocked, surely the RSPCA new this??? 

I doubt they will pay for fees?!! I dont know?!

She looks quite small for 7 kittens? How do you know 7?? 

poor girl, at least she has a good home now with you! Look at the birthing thread above to se the things that are good to get for the birth.

Lets us know what the RSPCA say!! SPayed indeed!!!

OH! How long had she been with the RSPCA? Would that mean she got mated there if its long they how pregnant she is?!!!! hmy: hmy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

pm on the way!

Sorry having puter probs xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

The told me she had been done and it says neutered on the paperwork so they dont have a legal leg to stand on really. I took her to the vet on Sat and they did an USS and the vet said sh could see 5-7, the vet seems to think shes about 5-6 weeks gone. 

Shes my baby and im dreading the birth, i dont want her to be in pain! They didnt say how long she had been in but ive had her for 3 months now so shes at it since shes been with me

What are the signs of the first stages of labour? And are they different for a cat with brain damage/head tilt? xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, don't let the RSPCA take her or they will simply spay her complete with kittens, that is their policy.

I'm sure she will be fine, cats usually are you know!

Liz


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

First signs of labour:

Nesting- nipping in and out of the boxes and other quiet areas while she chooses which is the best to give birth in. Most mums are fairly restless the day leading up to birth.

Milk - around 72hours before birth milk comes in and can be expressed from the nipples. I have known cats to only get their milk in during labour and others whove had it for 3 weeks before birth!

Temperature drop - you can take regular temperatures, and around 24hours before birth they will have a big drop. However in most cases i find this a little too intrusive and not needed.

Mucous plug: Just like in humans cats lose a mucous plug anything up to 48hours before birth (usually within 12hours). It looks like a pinky clear (pink from slight blood tinge but not really bloody) snotty gob. Not always seen as some cats clean it away before you see it.

Appetite: Again not fool proof but most queens go of their food before labour begins. However i have known cats eat their way through labour lol!

Diarrhoea - many girls get a couple of episodes of the runs up to 3 days before birth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Head Tilt in cats:

Sudden onset head tilt is most likely to be caused by things such as grass seeds in the ears, or ear infections.

Long term head tilt is usually caused by one of 4 things.
1) head trauma (causing encephalitis or brain other injury) - a bump on the head, maybe from a car accident or falling our of a window

2) suffocation (causing encephalitis or another brain injury) - either during birth or early kitten hood (perhaps mum sat on the kitten)

3) idiopathic (unknown) causes. 

4) encephalitis (swelling of the brain) caused by an illness or disease such as toxoplasmosis.




The only way to know exactly what your girl has would be a full medical history and possibly a barrage of tests and scans costing thousands of pounds. Be thankful that she is happy and healthy - if a little quirky


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

I pm'd you with details on how to stimulate a cats bowels... but thought i might aswell post it too.

Normally a mum cat will stimulate all kittens bowel and bladder movements by licking their bottoms. However some cats especially cats with special needs or first time mothers seem to not know what to do. So this is where you need to step in.

found this about stimulation on the net... explains it so much better than i can:



> Hold the kitten in one hand and rub with some moistured cotton or a soft tissue in the other hand over the belly in the direction of the tail. No stroking, but real soft rubbing. Also softly rub from the tail downwards over the anus and genitals.
> 
> In general it won't take long before the kitten will pee. If the kitten is very young, it can take up to a couple of days before it will empty his bladder. There is no reason for any panic if a kitten the first three days doesn't defecate. Often the first stool has a strange coloration, it might even be pitch black.
> 
> Every litter or individual kitten has its own rhythm. Work with your senses to comprehend with this. Some kittens like to be stimulated before the feeding, others like it after they've been fed.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Milk - around 72hours before birth milk comes in and can be expressed from the nipples. I have known cats to only get their milk in during labour and others whove had it for 3 weeks before birth!
> 
> Diarrhoea - many girls get a couple of episodes of the runs up to 3 days before birth.


Very helpful advice given!!

My cats milk has been in for 7 days now..so I am happy to know this is normal.

In fact she is keeping me waiting so long I think it may all just be water retention


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone, you've all been a great help. I have made her birthing box today, its cosy and nice and dark for her or i can take the top off if she wants it off, she had a look inside then gone back to sleep on the sofa next to me.

The RSPCA are not getting their hands on her or her babies! York RSPCA were closed today but I'm going to ring them as soon as they open tomorrow to see what they have to say for themselves. 

The vet said she looks very happy and very healthy so I'm probably worrying far too much but I cant help it. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

yes you make sure you keep hold her, it sounds like shes in good hands..:wink5::wink5:


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Managed to get another pic of her showing more bump for you! xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, well what a surprise for you, but it sounds like you have everything under control and your cat is in the best hands now. Her pregnant tummy looks cute!hope you get some luck from the RSPCA, but not sure what.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

shes like my new Tabby..bless her...shes approx 5/6 weeks gone...but are unsure..


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Any ideas on what the babies will look like? I think it was a ginger and white tom that had his wicked way with my angel! xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> Any ideas on what the babies will look like? I think it was a ginger and white tom that had his wicked way with my angel! xx


My first cat had an all black boys litter and her last litter was black, b &w and ginger & white..shes jet black...

Each kitten that she produces can have a different dad...


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

A different dad for each one? My goodness!! xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> Any ideas on what the babies will look like? I think it was a ginger and white tom that had his wicked way with my angel! xx


I'm no good at genetics lol BUT this is what i found...

I am pretty sure tabby is dominant so you could get:

assuming dad is a red tabby & white, and that neither parents carry the genes for dilute or points.

Brown (black) tabby m & f
black m
red m
black tortie F

all with or without white.

I think!!!!! pmsl i'm not very good at this though!

*
PLEASE SOMEONE WITH THE GENETICS KNOWLEDGE COME AND ANSWER THIS FOR ME!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> A different dad for each one? My goodness!! xx


lol yes very much so!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Thats why lucky had 1 ginger & white and the rest had blacks in them...yes i was amazed to learn this, 2 yrs ago.. so its quite exciting really, cause you never know what ya gonna get..:001_tt2:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Little hussys aren't they? 

BBM - no red boys I'm afraid unless mum is tortie or red too


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I think shes tortie? maybe? i dont know! Has anyone heard from Carmela? I was reading the post that nasty immature girl posted and hope someone had heard from her xx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> I think shes tortie? maybe? i dont know! Has anyone heard from Carmela? I was reading the post that nasty immature girl posted and hope someone had heard from her xx


I'm PM'ing you about this now! xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I cant believe that! silly children playing games xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont think she's tortie hun she looks like a lovely brown/black tabby x


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Awww, your cat is beautifull! And clearly in very good hands 

It's shocking that you were told she was spayed! But i'm sure you will enjoy her litter.

I hope all goes well for you and your pretty kitty.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you. I fell in love with her the second I saw her xx


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I can see why


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

How is she doing now?

Have you got her onto a kitten food? if not it would be wise to asap, as she needs the extra nutrients to grow healthy kittens. 

xxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She does look like a tortie tabby to me. So you could even get red females if she mated with a red tom.

Liz


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah she's on kitten food and eating loads, she's still got bags of energy too. She seems to like her box, just got the one for now but I'll get her a few more this week xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

fantastic news!

A couple more boxes for quiet areas is a good idea, although you might find she snubs them all and decides the best place for birth is your pillow in the middle of the night!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> fantastic news!
> 
> A couple more boxes for quiet areas is a good idea, although you might find she snubs them all and decides the best place for birth is your pillow in the middle of the night!


Yeah I have 2 boxes for selecta, she goes in there, but does prefer my bed...:001_tt2:


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha, I've just bought a new bed so I hope she doesn't! How longs selecta got left? What a name bless her. The rspca said they will cover any costs for tilda but will not vaccinate the kits unless they take them and rehome them xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> Haha, I've just bought a new bed so I hope she doesn't! How longs selecta got left? What a name bless her. The rspca said they will cover any costs for tilda but will not vaccinate the kits unless they take them and rehome them xx


Typical of the RSPCA...least they are willing to help..

I fostered selecta and her brother bo, would you believe it!! 
so im unsure how long she has left, but she is sooo big, her tummy is hard..and for 2 days shes been really quiet and sleeping loads..iv had experience before, but with my own cat but i knew her dates...

I dont think she has long left, (saying that she will prob still be here next week)..I think this is her first litter..so im expecting abit of re-assuring her. and i will be with her all the way..

It is very exciting when they come over to you and keep meowing, they are telling you its time...its so magical seeing kittens being born..

Im keeping one and naming it MJ..after michael Jackson...


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

awww bless her. Im keeping one and calling it Sausage (my bf's choice!) 

The rspca actually offered to take Tilda back and spay her now! I nearly screamed! Tell you what tho, the little fatty has terrible wind! She tried to climb into the dryer before haha but shes happily snoozing and dreaming next to me now xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> awww bless her. Im keeping one and calling it Sausage (my bf's choice!)
> 
> The rspca actually offered to take Tilda back and spay her now! I nearly screamed! Tell you what tho, the little fatty has terrible wind! She tried to climb into the dryer before haha but shes happily snoozing and dreaming next to me now xx


did they? omg!! no way...

aww did she? selecta hasnt done that...i was having a bath earlier and she was crying by the door..i thought, the one chance to relax before my daughter comes home and youv started labour...but no she just wanted to be in the same room as me...lol...Then when i went into the lounge she went in her box and started talking to herself...shes so funny...

:001_tt2:


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

awww its so exciting! keep me posted on her xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> awww its so exciting! keep me posted on her xx


will do, no worries x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

cant believe selecta is still keeping her legs shut!! These dam animals!! they all have a conspiracy going on!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> cant believe selecta is still keeping her legs shut!! These dam animals!! they all have a conspiracy going on!


mmmm yes i know!! when she sits up, her legs are so far apart with her bump on the floor, so funny...il try and get a picture later....:smilewinkgrin:


----------

